# Quelltext farbig ausdrucken?



## Ellie (18. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

Ich würde gern meine Quelltexte farbig ausdrucken, damit ich die Syntax-Hervorhebung auch im Ausdruck sehe. Gibt es einen Editor, mit dem das geht? Danke.


----------



## Wildcard (18. Dez 2007)

Copy Paste von zB Eclipse nach zB OpenOffice.org


----------



## *Hendrik (19. Dez 2007)

Notepad++


----------



## Ellie (19. Dez 2007)

Oh, danke!  Auf Tipp Nr 1 wär ich wohl selbst nicht gekommen. Der Notepad++ ist aber auch etwas, was ich schon länger ausprobieren wollte.


----------

